# O-din Verizon?



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Hi I just got my phone and I held the power button home and volume down button and right now it is showing this. What is it doing? Also I haven't rooted it yet but I did put the cm9.zip g-apps.zip and the kexec cwr fix on the root of my external sd-card. I was gonna root but not I yet but all I did was boot into O-din and it's still downloading
??
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

my nexus used to do that... it wasnt actually downloading anything.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

That's just the way odin mode looks. It always says downloading.

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Yea that's what I figured I just pulled the battery. I want too put cm9 on my phone but you have to root your phone right because Tuesday I have too bring may phone back too the Verizon store cause the guy tried sceaming me outta the 32gb phone and gave me the 16gb phone so he told me to just use the 16 gb phone until my 32 gb one comes in on Tuesday but I thought got could just run a rom right of the external sd card with out having to root?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

What carrier? Also that sounds like a really bad idea.

Edit-

On Verizon you need to use k-exec so it will not really be easy to do all of that


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Yea I'm gonna wait till I get my "REAL" phone Tuesday, then let the rooting begin!


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

harosxcomp170 said:


> Yea I'm gonna wait till I get my "REAL" phone Tuesday, then let the rooting begin!


Good idea

The Galaxy


----------



## xliderider (Dec 31, 2011)

Best to wait anyway. There is a Flash Counter that displays on the download screen in small white text at the top left of the screen. Zero is good, anything else tells the carrier that a non-carrier rom was flashed to the device voiding the warranty. In your case, the carrier would not take it back/exchange it.


----------

